# Fish in pot ponds? Medaka Rice Fish



## Gambeaner (Aug 19, 2021)

This comment comes many years after but thought I would add for anyone reading old posts for research. Medaka Rice Fish would be ideal in this situation. No aeration or heat necessary when pots are kept from overheating. Medaka are adapted to rice paddies and love still water with lots of plants. I’ve got some being shipped to me as I write this.


----------



## Gambeaner (Aug 19, 2021)




----------

